# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Спартак-Селтик 1:1. Ну и судья, ядреный корень!

## mishau_

Все хорошо, только Фандель не назначил в ворота Сетика стопроцентный пенальти, а на 9-й минуте не засчитал чистый гол Романа Павлюченко.   *Быстров, полузащитник* _
Мы забили чистейший первый гол, но судьи отменили его из-за офсайда. Но в том эпизоде я бежал за Павлюченко и прекрасно видел, что Роман выскакивал из-за спин защитников, поэтому никакого положения "вне игры" не было. А во втором тайме был момент, когда я пробросил мяч мимо защитника, а тот сыграл в своей штрафной рукой. Судья отчетливо видел этот эпизод, но его свисток молчал. Почему? Для меня это загадка._

----------


## BappaBa

> Все хорошо, только Фандель не назначил в ворота Сетика стопроцентный пенальти, а на 9-й минуте не засчитал чистый гол Романа Павлюченко.   *Быстров, полузащитник* _
> Мы забили чистейший первый гол, но судьи отменили его из-за офсайда. Но в том эпизоде я бежал за Павлюченко и прекрасно видел, что Роман выскакивал из-за спин защитников, поэтому никакого положения "вне игры" не было. А во втором тайме был момент, когда я пробросил мяч мимо защитника, а тот сыграл в своей штрафной рукой. Судья отчетливо видел этот эпизод, но его свисток молчал. Почему? Для меня это загадка._

 Я давно предлагаю ввести практику просмотра повторов, как хоккее. 
off: Мне современный футбол не нравится повсеместной симуляцией игроков, конкурсами на лучшие танцы после гола, фанатами, и тем, что судья способен очень сильно влиять на игру. Даешь хоккей!!! =)

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Все хорошо, только Фандель не назначил в ворота Сетика стопроцентный пенальти, а на 9-й минуте не засчитал чистый гол Романа Павлюченко.   *Быстров, полузащитник* _
> Мы забили чистейший первый гол, но судьи отменили его из-за офсайда. Но в том эпизоде я бежал за Павлюченко и прекрасно видел, что Роман выскакивал из-за спин защитников, поэтому никакого положения "вне игры" не было. А во втором тайме был момент, когда я пробросил мяч мимо защитника, а тот сыграл в своей штрафной рукой. Судья отчетливо видел этот эпизод, но его свисток молчал. Почему? Для меня это загадка._    Я давно предлагаю ввести практику просмотра повторов, как хоккее. 
> off: Мне современный футбол не нравится повсеместной симуляцией игроков, конкурсами на лучшие танцы после гола, фанатами, и тем, что судья способен очень сильно влиять на игру. Даешь хоккей!!! =)

 А мне наоборот не нравится современных хоккей, очень однообразный.  На каком-то празднике показывали игру ветеранов, честное слово было интересно смотреть. может скорости не те, но  мысль на порядок острее у стариков наших (да и ненаших  :: )

----------


## BappaBa

> А мне наоборот не нравится современных хоккей, очень однообразный.  На каком-то празднике показывали игру ветеранов, честное слово было интересно смотреть. может скорости не те, но  мысль на порядок острее у стариков наших (да и ненаших )

 Я за последнее время скачал гигов 30 хоккея: серию 1972 Канада-СССР, серию 1974 Канада-СССР, Кубки Канады, Кубок Вызова, Олимпиады и т.д. Смотреть очень интересно, но, справедливости ради, современные команды гораздо сильнее прежних. Хоккей стал более быстрым, жестким. При этом, конечно, стало гораздо труднее финтить в манере Харламова, но все же и сейчас встречаются уникумы вроде Овечкина.

----------


## Rtyom

Не понимаю, что люди находят интересного в смотрении хоккея и футбола?   ::  Конечно, лучше, чем смотреть «Формулу-1» или «Наскар» только по одной причине — чуть большего разнообразия.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  А мне наоборот не нравится современных хоккей, очень однообразный.  На каком-то празднике показывали игру ветеранов, честное слово было интересно смотреть. может скорости не те, но  мысль на порядок острее у стариков наших (да и ненаших )   Я за последнее время скачал гигов 30 хоккея: серию 1972 Канада-СССР, серию 1974 Канада-СССР, Кубки Канады, Кубок Вызова, Олимпиады и т.д. Смотреть очень интересно, но, справедливости ради, современные команды гораздо сильнее прежних. Хоккей стал более быстрым, жестким. При этом, конечно, стало гораздо труднее финтить в манере Харламова, но все же и сейчас встречаются уникумы вроде Овечкина

 Я смотрел Канада-СССР 72, мне показалось, что команды ползали как черепахи и еще что было очень очень много брака с обеих сторон. Но этот брак такой, как бы не то чтобы в борьбе, а как сам по себе что ли, на ровном месте. 
Кстати наша молодежка вчера обыграла канадцев 5:4

----------

